# Turning blue.



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ash was inky black with no white hairs when I got her (except on the bottom pads of feet). Slowly the white hairs started appearing, then faster, then slower, then faster, etc. I kept her with a teddy near face for half her life, and the first time she had her face groomed I knew she was a blue. Then confirmed with the rust colored fur. 

Now, turning very fast, the order of the blueness: tail, then feet, then legs, then hips, now her bum and hind quarters. 1/3 of her is now blue. Lol. She also has a lot of silver in the legs and ears. She looks really funny. I've really never seen many blue toys. Mostly Mini and spoos. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How old is she?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Pictures!!!!!!!!!! PLEEEAAAASSSEEEEE?????


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Pictures!!!!!!!!!! PLEEEAAAASSSEEEEE?????



Yes!!!! Picturessssssss!!!! 

I love blues!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Ash was inky black with no white hairs when I got her (except on the bottom pads of feet). Slowly the white hairs started appearing, then faster, then slower, then faster, etc. I kept her with a teddy near face for half her life, and the first time she had her face groomed I knew she was a blue. Then confirmed with the rust colored fur.
> 
> Now, turning very fast, the order of the blueness: tail, then feet, then legs, then hips, now her bum and hind quarters. 1/3 of her is now blue. Lol. She also has a lot of silver in the legs and ears. She looks really funny. I've really never seen many blue toys. Mostly Mini and spoos.
> 
> ...



Yup that is exactly how it happened for Taylee - her "change began when she was about a year old. I was mortified when it reached her waist and people used to joke that it looked like I pasted two dogs together. And I am not ruling it out for Timi either - her Mom was a good black, but her sire was apricot ( and actually a littermate to cream Aria), so I am pretty sure that there are fading genes on that side of the family. I live the black, but the part of me that would enjoy being able to see her more easily is getting stronger lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> How old is she?


She is about to be 17 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

We are all waiting for pictures if your little Darling xx


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I'm sorry! Forgot I posted this. I will take one tomorrow while she's outside 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> I'm sorry! Forgot I posted this. I will take one tomorrow while she's outside
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Wow, had Timi at the dog Park today, and we could see a lot of brown tone on the outer edges of her coat, so I am thinking that she will eventually be a blue girl too!
Oh well, being able to see her face will be nice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yup that is exactly how it happened for Taylee - her "change began when she was about a year old. I was mortified when it reached her waist and people used to joke that it looked like I pasted two dogs together. And I am not ruling it out for Timi either - her Mom was a good black, but her sire was apricot ( and actually a littermate to cream Aria), so I am pretty sure that there are fading genes on that side of the family. I live the black, but the part of me that would enjoy being able to see her more easily is getting stronger lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



The seeing part is the main reason I did not want a black.... I love the way they look... But, at night, they disappear.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> The seeing part is the main reason I did not want a black.... I love the way they look... But, at night, they disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Well, there are pluses and minuses to every color, and we all have to decide for ourselves which are more liveable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree! Everything in my house is beige... So, Willow blends in... Rugs, carpet, oak flooring. Actually, if she'd been born black instead of apricot, I would have loved her anyway! I was waiting for her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

See I blend in! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Teaka blends in with all of the grey accents that I have in my house, but Timi blends in with my black hair and all of the black I usually wear - I got tired of having a crowd around me for all of these years every time that I took Tangee and Teaia out. It is such a pleasure being able to walk down the street with Timi and not get all of the screaming, pointing, and people crowding around us!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Here ya go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> View attachment 158490
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Well, I have to say that Taylee's conversion was more distinctive, but yes I would definitely say blue.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Your pup looks blue to me too. Lily's mom is white so she has white hairs in her coat and sometimes I think she is blue, but sometimes not. When I take her coat down she still looks black.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Please excuse my ignorance. I have never seen or heard of a blue poodle. A silver poodle yes. Can anyone post a picture of one for me, Please. Thank You.....


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Silver Lace said:


> Please excuse my ignorance. I have never seen or heard of a blue poodle. A silver poodle yes. Can anyone post a picture of one for me, Please. Thank You.....


This thread is about a blue poodle....they look black but change to an inky blue black


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for your answer. I did realize the thread was about a blue poodle so that is why I asked to see a picture of one. So,they are born black but turn an inky blue color. I have never seen or heard of them before. Very interesting. Learn something new every day. Now I know something I never knew before. lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Learning something new is one of the best parts of PF. Black, blue and silver are all on a sliding scale. There is a fading gene (or actually maybe a number of genes) that cause a dilution of black to potentially blue or silver depending on the specific gene combination the particular dog has.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love BLUE poodles!!

Here u can see the difference 

Blue poodle & Black poodle










Here are different shades of blue









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Learning something new is one of the best parts of PF. Black, blue and silver are all on a sliding scale. There is a fading gene (or actually maybe a number of genes) that cause a dilution of black to potentially blue or silver depending on the specific gene combination the particular dog has.


Thank you lilycd,
Now I know why my silver lace was a silver poodle. Just had never heard of them coloring out blue. Nice to know. Again,thank you.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Lou said:


> I love BLUE poodles!!
> 
> Here u can see the difference
> 
> ...


Thank you Lou. They are all so very beautiful. But to my tired eyes they both look silver and one black and silver and one black. I just can't see the blue coloring you speak of. I am sure they do look that way just my tired old eyes don't always see so well. I love the ones that to me look silver the very best. Thank you again for being so very kind to post all the beautiful pictures.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Silver Lace said:


> Thank you Lou. They are all so very beautiful. But to my tired eyes they both look silver and one black and silver and one black. I just can't see the blue coloring you speak of. I am sure they do look that way just my tired old eyes don't always see so well. I love the ones that to me look silver the very best. Thank you again for being so very kind to post all the beautiful pictures.


The dogs you see as silver are the blues. A silver usually gets much much lighter over time. If you look for pictures of Chagall over time you will see what it really looks like for them to clear to silver.

Lou those pictures show the difference very well. Looking at them I think I've decided Lily is still black, not blue. Either way she is my very sweet smart pupchick!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Silver Lace said:


> Thank you Lou. They are all so very beautiful. But to my tired eyes they both look silver and one black and silver and one black. I just can't see the blue coloring you speak of. I am sure they do look that way just my tired old eyes don't always see so well. I love the ones that to me look silver the very best. Thank you again for being so very kind to post all the beautiful pictures.




Ok. I tried my best here!! 

First row: SILVER
Second row: BLUE
Third row: BLACK

 hope this helps!!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes, that's great, but silvers can be even lighter. Look at Chagall in his most recent pics!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Oh yes, that's great, but silvers can be even lighter. Look at Chagall in his most recent pics!



I didn't want to confuse her, silver with white LOL 

So I tried to make it easy to tell the difference. 

But yes, Chagall is stunning!! Platinum-silver!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Lou said:


> Ok. I tried my best here!!
> 
> First row: SILVER
> Second row: BLUE
> ...


Now those photos show a blue...beauty nice to see the contrast, don't think I would tell a blue if if wasn't next to a black or silver


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> The dogs you see as silver are the blues. A silver usually gets much much lighter over time. If you look for pictures of Chagall over time you will see what it really looks like for them to clear to silver.
> 
> Lou those pictures show the difference very well. Looking at them I think I've decided Lily is still black, not blue. Either way she is my very sweet smart pupchick!


I think I understand now that they are not silver. My Lacey was much lighter and was a silver poodle. I just looked at her baby pictures and she was a much darker color like the picture of the blues you showed me and she had black ears. She got much lighter over time I see from the pictures I have of her. Her breeder did not say anything about her being blue and turning silver. I have no way of putting her pictures on here to show you what I mean. Just the one on my avatar. But now I know what you are talking about. Thank you so very much. You have enlightened me on this and I so appreciate it.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Lou said:


> Ok. I tried my best here!!
> 
> First row: SILVER
> Second row: BLUE
> ...


Lou,
You did an excellent job for me. I see the difference the way you put the silver and the blue on the way you did. Thank you so very much for helping me to see so very clearly the difference. You are so kind !!


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

MrsD2008 said:


> Now those photos show a blue...beauty nice to see the contrast, don't think I would tell a blue if if wasn't next to a black or silver


I agree with you. That was how I could see that one was blue when she showed the pictures of the silver,blue and black. Remarkable to me.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> The dogs you see as silver are the blues. A silver usually gets much much lighter over time. If you look for pictures of Chagall over time you will see what it really looks like for them to clear to silver.
> 
> Lou those pictures show the difference very well. Looking at them I think I've decided Lily is still black, not blue. Either way she is my very sweet smart pupchick!


I just found the album with the pictures of your Chagall. That is the same color my Silver Lace was in the final changes. I lost her in 2011.She was 16 years old. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Silver Lace said:


> Lou,
> 
> You did an excellent job for me. I see the difference the way you put the silver and the blue on the way you did. Thank you so very much for helping me to see so very clearly the difference. You are so kind !!



My pleasure! I love poodles so much, and I'm happy you could enjoy the beautiful nuances in coloring 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Silver Lace said:


> I just found the album with the pictures of your Chagall. That is the same color my Silver Lace was in the final changes. I lost her in 2011.She was 16 years old. Thanks again for all your help.


Oh I wish Chagall was mine, but his real mom wouldn't be too happy about that I think. Although she did say something about wanting to keep Lily when we spent some time together at a tracking event last year. I had to go inside and rather than put Lily in my truck while I attended the talk I left her with Chagall and his mom. Mom said she was just a little bit tempted to put Lily in her car and sneak away with her I think.

Your old girl is a very pretty silver as I see her in your avatar.

The difference between blue and black can be hard to see unless they are right next to each other!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lou, save that silver/blue/black thing you made. it's great!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Lou, save that silver/blue/black thing you made. it's great!



Aw thank you, dear!!! I'm antsy today because I have a super-busy day tomorrow, so I had fun putting that together because it kept my mind occupied  haha!! 

I'm so glad I did it right, I was hoping it would be a helpful thing 

I'm so happy to hear this from you! 

Ps. I was soooooo tempted to use that magnificent photo of Jazz's face, but I didn't feel right about using it without asking for your permission first.  He sure is a magnificent example of a BLACK Spoo !! 
I wanted to use Chagall's photos too... But same deal... So I decided to pick random google photos 

Thanks again!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Oh I wish Chagall was mine, but his real mom wouldn't be too happy about that I think. Although she did say something about wanting to keep Lily when we spent some time together at a tracking event last year. I had to go inside and rather than put Lily in my truck while I attended the talk I left her with Chagall and his mom. Mom said she was just a little bit tempted to put Lily in her car and sneak away with her I think.
> 
> Your old girl is a very pretty silver as I see her in your avatar.
> 
> The difference between blue and black can be hard to see unless they are right next to each other!


Oh Dear,I did it again. I thought from my reading you owned Chagall. Sorry for the mistake. Who does own Chagall? Your Lily is beautiful as well but I have not seen one that was not so. But you gave me the advice to look at her pictures and I want to thank you for that. 
Thank you for saying that my Lacey was a very pretty silver. I always thought so. It is hard for me to see that the blue is not just a dark silver or grey color but I did see a speck or two of bluish tint in the pictures that showed the three colors.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Silver Lace said:


> Oh Dear,I did it again. I thought from my reading you owned Chagall. Sorry for the mistake. Who does own Chagall? Your Lily is beautiful as well but I have not seen one that was not so. But you gave me the advice to look at her pictures and I want to thank you for that.
> Thank you for saying that my Lacey was a very pretty silver. I always thought so. It is hard for me to see that the blue is not just a dark silver or grey color but I did see a speck or two of bluish tint in the pictures that showed the three colors.


The PF member who owns Chagall is Chagall's Mom. She is one of the wonderful active members here who always has nice things to say. Blue is a shade between black and silver so you aren't wrong about what you are seeing. It's all about what we call it. Thanks for you nice remarks about Lily. She is a pretty girlie girl, isn't she? I love her to pieces and when she eventually leaves me I will miss her the way you miss Lacey.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> The PF member who owns Chagall is Chagall's Mom. She is one of the wonderful active members here who always has nice things to say. Blue is a shade between black and silver so you aren't wrong about what you are seeing. It's all about what we call it. Thanks for you nice remarks about Lily. She is a pretty girlie girl, isn't she? I love her to pieces and when she eventually leaves me I will miss her the way you miss Lacey.


Thanks for telling me who Chagall's Mom is. I remember seeing her avatar that said Chagall's Mom now that I think of it. I know you must love your pretty,pretty Lily so very much because I know how very much I loved my little Lacey and how very much I miss her even now 3 years later. How old is Lily? I always wanted to have the small toy poodles but the standards are so striking in their appearance and so regal looking. Would you refresh my memory? What is a Spoodle? Part poodle I know but the S part I cannot remember. Have a good day Lilycd


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily will be six in September. Hopefully she has a good long life ahead of her. 

And by spoodle I mean spoo or standard poodle. Your question on that is funny since somewhere else here we've been having a discussion about "designer" dogs. I guess I should check that in the designer dog world a spoodle isn't something that someone has created out of other breeds.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Lily will be six in September. Hopefully she has a good long life ahead of her.
> 
> And by spoodle I mean spoo or standard poodle. Your question on that is funny since somewhere else here we've been having a discussion about "designer" dogs. I guess I should check that in the designer dog world a spoodle isn't something that someone has created out of other breeds.


Thanks again for the information. I did read about the designer dogs and so that is why I was wondering if Spoodle meant two different breeds. I see that Spoodle means short for Standard Poodle. I hope she,Lily, has a good,long and very healthy life ahead of her. I have lost a few dogs because of illness and so I hope that never happens to her. I wish no dog had to be ill ever.


----------

